# Villa De Santa Fe



## post-it (Jan 9, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if there is any great difference in booking the delux 1 bedroom vs. 1 bedroom at this resort?

Thanks


----------



## eal (Jan 9, 2013)

Not much - the deluxe has a balcony that looks over a parking lot.


----------



## post-it (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for your response, I'm thinking this isn't worth the extra points for delux then.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 10, 2013)

I believe the deluxe units have a little nicer kitchen area than the standard units. I'm pretty sure the standard units just have a wall and smaller table area whereas the deluxe units have a small step-saver style kitchen. 

I'm not sure about this, we've only stayed there in a two bedroom unit. Pictures of the resort and unit we were in can be seen on our Smugmug photo album page, the link in is my signature below.  The two bedroom unit has a small step-saver kitchen. I believe the DRI website photo's show the standard one bedroom kitchen.

I could be wrong about this. I only glanced into a few units as they were being cleaned. I remember at the time thinking there wasn't really enough difference that if I couldn't get a deluxe unit, we'd still be alright in a standard unit.

BTW, our two bedroom unit did not have a balcony.


----------



## eal (Jan 10, 2013)

We booked three 1-bedroom units for a family reunion last September.  We had 2 "regular" units and one "deluxe".  Seriously, the ONLY difference was the small balcony off the living room; the kitchens were identical.


----------



## post-it (Jan 11, 2013)

Right now we have a one delux and one regular 1 bedroom booked, but now I'm thinking of re-booking both to regular.

Another issue we may have is transportation to the resort.  My husband and I will be flying but our friends are driving, so we need transportation to the resort from ABQ.  Any suggestions on this?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 11, 2013)

eal said:


> We booked three 1-bedroom units for a family reunion last September.  We had 2 "regular" units and one "deluxe".  Seriously, the ONLY difference was the small balcony off the living room; the kitchens were identical.



Good to know. We'll be going back at some point and there aren't that many 2 bedroom units. Since we really don't need a balcony, saving the points seems to be the better idea.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 11, 2013)

post-it said:


> Right now we have a one delux and one regular 1 bedroom booked, but now I'm thinking of re-booking both to regular.
> 
> Another issue we may have is transportation to the resort.  My husband and I will be flying but our friends are driving, so we need transportation to the resort from ABQ.  Any suggestions on this?



I drove from abq to villas.  Might be a bus.  Not many good options from abq.  There is a small airport in sfe.  Flew there once.  You could take a taxi from that airport.


----------



## eal (Jan 12, 2013)

The train runs 4x daily - check their website
 nmrailrunner.com

$10 one way, 1/2 price for seniors 62+


----------



## post-it (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh Great!  This was just added to my online reservation page:

Villas de Santa Fe - Construction noise More 

Beginning January 7, 2013 there will be construction noise as Vacations Internationale will begin a refurbishment project. The noise will be for 8:00 am until 6:00 pm, Monday through Friday. Less 


Does anyone know the exact time frame of this construction?

Thanks


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 16, 2013)

I





post-it said:


> Oh Great!  This was just added to my online reservation page:
> 
> Villas de Santa Fe - Construction noise More
> 
> ...



We stayed there.  Great location.  There is too much to do, see, great food in area to spend much time in unit.  As long as you can get to sleep in quiet at night,  should not be a concern.


----------



## post-it (Jan 16, 2013)

I called the resort yesterday and the construction will be complete by April 15We check in on May 5 which is making me feel much better about my reservation now.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 16, 2013)

That's good to know.  We are checking in on May 18th.  Maybe we will get a refurbished unit.  Not sure what unit we will get except that it is a one bedroom.


----------



## post-it (Jan 17, 2013)

I was told it's not the DRI units being refurbished.  I believe they said the untits owned by International Vacation Club (could be wrong on this name).


----------



## post-it (Jan 24, 2013)

I found a shuttle service from ABQ to the resort.  This will still cost less then flying directly into Santa Fe and the flights are better for us.  Our friends are still driving so we'll have transportation once we get to the resort.


With Tuggers help I would like to start making a "Must Do" list for our trip.  My husband and I are very active so hiking, etc. are wonderful for us.  

Thanks


----------

